# Replacing Pull Cord on 32cc Craftsman Bushwacker



## mrnadeau (Jun 29, 2008)

My pull cord broke and I need to replace it, I pulled the throttle assembly off and removed the driveshaft part at the neck, but I cant seem to figure out if I have to pull the clutch off in order to remove the red housing to get into the recoil unit any advice here, Thx in advance


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Model number would help, I would say without looking at a parts breakdown of your unit that it is very likely that the clutch drum and clutch will have to come off in order to access the starter.


----------

